
Want to Find a Misinformed Public? Facebook’s Already Done It - BCM43
https://themarkup.org/coronavirus/2020/04/23/want-to-find-a-misinformed-public-facebooks-already-done-it
======
rathel
It seems that these topics are created by scraping Wikipedia article titles.
For instance, try typing "List of people".

